# Stem bottoms constantly die



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I have a few stems of L. Aromatica that I got from a LFS up in austin and whenever i plant them, the stems themselves turn brown where they are in the substrate and rot away. I've had them for about a week and they've produced quite a few new leaves but they don't seem to want to take to the substrate. Should I let them float and wait for roots? 

Specs: 
20GH 
48watts T5HO 8hr photoperiod
EI dosed 
Excel and Diy Co2 
CaribSea Floramax

Plants that are doing fine: Glosso, L. Arcuata, HM, Hygrophila sp., rotala rotundifolia, and blyxa japonica. 

Can organic toxicity be the cause? There is quite a bit of built up mulm in the substrate that I can't get to.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

I have found that this plant needs really a lot of light... Could it be the reason?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I've read of people successfully keeping this plant in med light. And I'm getting decent leaf development. It's just what comes into contact with the substrate that is dying. I also got a few stems of L. Aromatica from a member on these boards and it's faring better. I'm guessing the stems were of poor quality despite the healthy leaves. 2.8wpg of T5HO is I think enough light....


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember seeing a thread talking about same exact issue. The cure was to not plant the stems into the substrate, tie them with planting weight, and let them settle for a week or two in the tank, then plant them. If your water chemistry is right, my best guess is the plants came from a tank that had different hardness and ph level, they need time to settle in.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Plants acquired from various places need time to settle in their new tank, during which period the plants would show varying types of dormancy and discarding of leaves etc. Further the dormancy time taken may vary considerably between species and also from different sources. It is during this period of dormancy you will suffer from the rotting of the buried stem.

If you look carefully at the rotten portion you will find that the most affected portion was nearer the surface of the substrate. 

It is my belief that the saprophytic micro-organisms which are more active in the more aerobic portion of the substrate feeds on the discarded or dead portions of the stem letting off phyto-toxins which due to the dormancy of the plant, the stem cannot resist and progressive death and rotting takes place.

Cutting away the rotten portion and allowing the plants to float free and acclimatising itself to your tank is best way. When you find that the free floating plant growing roots and leaves that would be the time to plant them. You may also wrap a light weight to the bottom of the stem and allow the plant to obtain an upright stance without sinking heavily to the bottom and wait for it to acclimatise.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Allot of steams you buy from your LFS will come bound together with a very thin lead sheet that also holds them down in the sale tank. I take those off and save them, they are perfect for situations like this 

Whiskey


----------

